# The Omelet



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Every morning the head makes a omelet with a dash of olive oil, two eggs, American cheese, and jalapeño peppers. 
He’s addicted to these omelets! Anyhow, this little oval shallow sided pan is perfect for making a rolled omelet.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Dang it. When you posted that at WWZ I immediately went out, found my oval pans and, never brought them in. I'm now reminded.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, our son bought it for him years ago...it was originally packaged with a jar of hot sauce and packaged as an individual steak griller...but, he uses it for the perfect omelet.
The size is about 4 1/2” wide by 9” long...It has a permanent home on top our stove - now it’s nestled behind my new wok and roll pan...Last night I made some awesome chili in my new wok!  We’re loving it!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Relegated to the end of the line huh?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, they’re a match made in heaven. ❤❌⭕❌⭕❤


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I use a 10" non-stick saute pan. The same one we use for other things that require a non-stick surface.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

A cast iron pan is non stick...perfect for omelets that you want to ‘Roll over Beethoven!’
I threw away my two non stick teflon pans after they were no longer non stick...but kept the see through lids though that fit my 12” & 10” iron pans and my new 10” wok. I also
have two non stick copper pans that are no longer non stick. I think cast iron rules, I have an assortment of sizes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Omelettes are a single girls favorite meal. Usually use 3 eggs with only 1-2 egg whites. In g'pas iron skillet.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, and there is some many things you can add to your omelets...Fried zucchini and onions is what Grandma always made for Grandpa.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Cast iron is nonstick after it has been used and seasoned. Until then it isn't nonstick regardless of the coating some manufactures put on it. It must be seasoned that factory applied coat comes off. You may never know it though if you treat it as uncoated to start with.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, and there is some many things you can add to your omelets...Fried zucchini and onions is what Grandma always made for Grandpa.


i just bought zucchini for fritters. I’ll sauté some ahead. Never tried them In omelets. With this virus I’m trying to eat much healthier. I’m buying more fruits and vegetables then I normally do even though I always eat a lot. 

ohhh let me show you what I just bought.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Cast iron is nonstick after it has been used and seasoned. Until then it isn't nonstick regardless of the coating some manufactures put on it. It must be seasoned that factory applied coat comes off. You may never know it though if you treat it as uncoated to start with.


Factory? G’pa died 1965. Don't know when he got his skillet.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Strawberry season in Florida.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When I got my wok it said it was seasoned twice...I still seasoned it anyhow by rubbing it with oil and heating it stovetop for about 10 minutes...all my iron pans work great, We just clean them with hot water and a brush...then towel dry...the head guy also puts them on the burner for a couple of minutes. ( I think heating it up after washing is overkill.)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Strawberry season in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 639481


They look good, I just bought an ice pop maker for my freezer, I want to make yogurt pops with chopped strawberries for a low calorie snack...Right now I made pineapple pops ...next will be strawbery yogurt. If you’re interested I’ll get you the link (Amazon) they work great... unfold beautifully.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> They look good, I just bought an ice pop maker for my freezer, I want to make yogurt pops with chopped strawberries for a low calorie snack...Right now I made pineapple pops ...next will be strawbery yogurt. If you’re interested I’ll get you the link (Amazon) they work great... unfold beautifully.


Sure!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> When I got my wok it said it was seasoned twice...I still seasoned it anyhow by rubbing it with oil and heating it stovetop for about 10 minutes...all my iron pans work great, We just clean them with hot water and a brush...then towel dry...the head guy also puts them on the burner for a couple of minutes. ( I think heating it up after washing is overkill.)


A gf told me to dry my skillet on a burner. 

Waited a moment while I looked out the window.

Saw my birdbath was low so I went out to fill it and then I saw a few weeds and I thought well I’ll just pull them. Then thought I better water some flowers while I was outside.

Came in.....the kitchen was filled with blue smoke an the alarm as going off. Skillet seems fine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> A gf told me to dry my skillet on a burner.
> 
> Waited a moment while I looked out the window.
> 
> ...


Oh boy! I’ve done that with food in the pan!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here it is...It’s great for making low calorie snacks... I watered down orange juice and added some sweet and low and it was good. I did the same with pineapple juice.
My next frozen pop will be low-fat yogurt. I think I need another set just for yogurt pops. 
To unmold just run under hot water for 10 seconds. The holder allows the pops to snap in and it holds firmly in the freezer.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Here it is...It’s great for making low calorie snacks... I watered down orange juice and added some sweet and low and it was good. I did the same with pineapple juice.
> My next frozen pop will be low-fat yogurt. I think I need another set just for yogurt pops.
> To unmold just run under hot water for 10 seconds. The holder allows the pops to snap in and it holds firmly in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 639483


I have a real old set. If all pieces are still there. I used to make a light lemonade and freeze. I'm drinking a lot of grape juice these days. Plus O.J. That would be good frozen with yogurt. Pineapple sounds good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Factory? G’pa died 1965. Don't know when he got his skillet.


That black stuff on a new piece. Cast iron is naturally gray and turns black with use from oil soaking in. Cast iron is porous, steel is very dense.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> When I got my wok it said it was seasoned twice...I still seasoned it anyhow by rubbing it with oil and heating it stovetop for about 10 minutes...all my iron pans work great, We just clean them with hot water and a brush...then towel dry...the head guy also puts them on the burner for a couple of minutes. ( I think heating it up after washing is overkill.)


I do both sometimes, mostly just a spray of very hot water and put aside on stove to dry, none have rusted.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I always heat then oil lightly before cooking on our cast iron. After cooking I rinse, dry, then heat on stove, then lightly oil and wipe out as much oil as possible before storing. I have had a couple of our cast irons to slightly rust so I don't want to take any more chances. I read it was best to heat on stove after rinsing to get all the moisture out of the pores of the cast iron.


----------



## MartinJr45 (Dec 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Every morning the head makes a omelet with a dash of olive oil, two eggs, American cheese, and jalapeño peppers.
> He’s addicted to these omelets! Anyhow, this little oval shallow sided pan is perfect for making a rolled omelet.
> View attachment 639456
> View attachment 639457


That type of post after which you go to the shop! yummy


----------

